# What did you NOT like about your Concealed Carry class?



## badgerw (May 30, 2006)

I'm doing some informal market research.

When you took your concealed handgun class, what did you NOT like about it? What could have been done better?

Was the location comfortable? The seats? Refreshments?

Was the instructor's style of presentation suitable? Were visual aids used? Was a course outline provided? Material for taking notes?

Bill


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The conflict resolution part sounded too textbook-like. It was like a speech class in college. I think we lost focus of what a CCW holder should do to diffuse a situation. 

The rest of the stuff was like a regular college classroom. No complaints. If there's anything I would change, I would investigate the option of breaking up the shooting course into smaller sessions and spread that out during the day, instead of doing it all at the end. Maybe even just into two sessions.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Indiana doesn't require a class......I would be interested in sitting through one just to see what they talk about.



BTW, just for the record, its my personal belief that state required classes to obtain a CCW is a violation of ones RKBA. The actual permit is also IMHO.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We learned nothin. Fired one round and cost $55.00. Then we had to pay the state $117.00. It's all a money rip off.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I actually liked my CCW class. :lol:

I took alot away from it. I was basically a total noob going into the class and I actually picked up alot of good information about laws, safety, the parts and functions of the gun, etc. I got to shoot 2 different revolvers, and tour Charter Arms (http://www.charterfirearms.com/index.htm) to see how guns were made, and they even signed us up to the NRA too. :mrgreen:

P.S. We also got lunch and were offered a discount at Charter on their rifles and handguns.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

No class in Id,just proof of a firearms safety course (Or I showed my dd214 from USAF as Air Police Sgt).You do have to take the safety course to get your hunting license the first time here so........:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

This applies to my AZ class - my CT class was so long ago I don't even remember it:

I didn't like the fact that my wife outshot me on the qualification! In my defense, I shot a 99% with a gun I'd never fired before. She shot 100% with her pet CZ75B.

I didn't like the fact that we had one guy who showed up in an old Army uniform with Special Forces insignia and scare badges all over it. He seemed like a poser - he claimed to be active duty, but the nearest SF post is in Colorado. Couldn't shoot worth a damn from his "Special Forces 11-point tactical stance" (I'm not kidding). He was a bigmouth in the classroom.

Yet the instructor treated him with a deference bordering on the mystical. At times, it was almost like the poser was teaching the class. In the end he barely passed the qual with a 72% score. A novice schoolteacher beat him with an 84%, so I guess there is some justice in the world.

I am a fairly experienced shooter, and a certified NRA instructor myself. I was only in the class because AZ said I had to be. When I occasionally (very politely) questioned the instructor on why he thought a certain way, he got quite defensive. I wasn't disagreeing with him in front of the class, just trying to understand his thinking, but he didn't like it much. I shut up after a few questions.

I actually did learn quite a bit in the class - overall, the instructor was quite excellent - and I am glad I took it. The complaints are small potatoes.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

badgerw said:


> I'm doing some informal market research.
> 
> Bill


You have been a busy boy today Bill, I've seen this all over the web. What are you going to do with all the answers you get?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

NMot that it is statewide, but there is a caveat in the state law that the sheriff can decide what qualifies for training. My sheriff accepted any military service in lieu of formal training. I DID have to take an open book written test. I also made some recommendations for some changes, as I was the first to be able to do this in my county. Two things concerned me about the classes. One was the length. The other was the cost. Most classes up here cost $125 and up, usually UP, anymore. The license costs another $100 in most counties. $100 is the maximum charge set by the state, so most sheriffs went with that. There are a few that charge actual or close to actual costs. That said, I've learned a lot from my local message forum.


----------



## badgerw (May 30, 2006)

*Survey results*

I posted the original questions on nine firearms-related forums on the net.

I got 198 responses in 36 hours, of which about 120 are of use.

I'll probably post some poll questions soon, as I digest the responses I got. Until then, here are a few observations:

1. Handling a broad range of students is important. Classes contain former military / law enforcement folks who are quite familiar with guns (and especially their own). They also contain folks who have never shot a gun.

2. Handling the "class clowns" is important.

3. Addressing the legal issues is important. Finding the right balance between giving a textbook answer and giving legal advice is tough.

4. People prefer clean, quiet classrooms with comfortable chairs. They like access to coffee, cold drinks, and snacks.

5. Visual aids, video presentations that are interesting and in small doses, and handouts are well liked.

6. For some people, class times other than the weekend are important.

7. Not surprisingly, many people would prefer more time on the range.

8. In states like Texas where photos, fingerprints, and notaries are required, people like "one stop shopping."

9. Above all, people want safe professional instructors who aren't dragging their egos along in Radio Flyer wagons.

Bill


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My instructor was great. He knew what he was talking about and was able to put in enough humor to keep us all awake for 8 hours. The only down side was that the state made us watch this video of some laywer (who talked like Droopy Dog) talking into the camera for 30 minutes rehashing certain points already covered by our instructor.


----------

